# PSI MICROMESH PADS



## Smitty37 (Sep 24, 2011)

DOES ANYBODY HAVE THE COLOR CODE CHART FOR THE PSI 9 GRIT MICROMESH PADS 1500 TO 12000.  I GOT MINE MIXED UP AND CAN ONLY GET THROUGH ABOUT THE FRIST 2 OR 3 BY TOUCH.

IF SOMEONE COULD SCAN AND EMAIL THE CHART TO ME I'D BE FOREVER IN THEIR DEBT.

EMAIL LSSMITH37@COMCAST.NET


----------



## Blindzman (Sep 24, 2011)

scanning it right now.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Thank you*

THANK YOU SO MUCH....


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is how I mark mine to get them back in order. Another way is to stack them in oder and use a sharpie to mark a big "V" on the edges where I have the dots. Then, just make the "V" again. I put one dot on 1500, two ond 1800 and so on.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## t001xa22 (Sep 24, 2011)

Don, your edge marking idea is great. Mine sit on a shelf at eye level to me, so on occasion, they get jumbled. Your idea is going to help me immensely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 24, 2011)

its_virgil said:


> Here is how I mark mine to get them back in order. Another way is to stack them in oder and use a sharpie to mark a big "V" on the edges where I have the dots. Then, just make the "V" again. I put one dot on 1500, two ond 1800 and so on.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don




LOL! Are you color blind, too? This is how my wife has to do mine each time I get a new set.


----------



## MrWright (Sep 24, 2011)

*PSI Micromesh*

Just an experiance with the dye on PSI MM.  I wanted to sand a piece of Chestnut really smooth.  I figured I could use wet/dry MM up to 12000 would get the job done.  After doing the blank ready to sand - bare- I started the process -wet.  Worked good until I got to the Teal (4000) it started to leak color on the wood.  The Purple (6000) got it worse and then the Blue (8000) it was completely covered.  So I found out that the colors on the PSI leaked into the bare wood when used wet.  Now, it did not bother me too much as I did another blank the same way and got the same results.  BUT THOSE TWO BLANKS HAVE THE BEST LOOKING COLOR THAT I HAVE RECEIVED WITH CHESTNUT.  Maybe you are not suppose to do MM the way I did on bare wood, but the next time I get a really nice piece of Chestnut I will do the same process.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 24, 2011)

*JUst did it*

I just marked mine the same way....one would think those wo manufacture these things would be able to put some kind of a mark on the edges.  The color coding is bad because you have to keep the chart but I can't see that printing an number would be that difficult or that costly.


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 24, 2011)

what colors on chart? rainbow order maybe? :biggrin:
i just bought MM cloth, only MM on 1 side but leaves the back to write on :biggrin: and seems better for corners than thick pads


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 24, 2011)

just looked up the psi MM set, yeesh the cloths i bought cost 1/2 as much too :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 24, 2011)

Not color blind but like Smitty I keep misplacing the color chart. Also, the chart colors are not quite a match to the pad colors...a couple of them look much the same...at least to me.

I had a chart pinned to the wall but took it down to take to a demo and now I can;t find it. I found one online and made a copy but really find marking the pads to help.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## fernhills (Sep 24, 2011)

Haaaa, i am smarter then all of you. I lay my color chart on the lathe bench, so i can see it.. "Darn wood shaving, where is it, i know its here some where"..  Carl


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 24, 2011)

brown, green, black, beige, wine, aqua, purple, blue, grey. i use them so much i just did this from memory. is it right.


----------



## firedkm (Sep 24, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> I just marked mine the same way....one would think those wo manufacture these things would be able to put some kind of a mark on the edges.  The color coding is bad because you have to keep the chart but I can't see that printing an number would be that difficult or that costly.



Hope you use permanent marker....otherwise using them wet will transfer the marker to what your sanding!  Just saying!


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 24, 2011)

*MY PROBLEM*



cwolfs69 said:


> brown, green, black, beige, wine, aqua, purple, blue, grey. i use them so much i just did this from memory. is it right.


 The black looks like a dark grey to me -- Hard to tell the wine from purple, the Aqua looks green If the pads were actually the same color they show on the chart it would be easy but they are not.


----------



## lorbay (Sep 24, 2011)

The pads I buy from Lee Valley are stamped with the number on them. In white or black whatever pad is lighter or darker.

Lin.


----------



## spilperson (Sep 24, 2011)

I kept the color chart on my lathe, kept getting knocked off, so I put a fairly strong rare earth magnet on it...it has never moved again. Those things are fantastic for holding up light to not so light loads, and they are cheap on ebay.

Frank


----------



## xxShadowxx (Sep 24, 2011)

spilperson said:


> I kept the color chart on my lathe, kept getting knocked off, so I put a fairly strong rare earth magnet on it...it has never moved again. Those things are fantastic for holding up light to not so light loads, and they are cheap on ebay.
> 
> Frank



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Neodymium...ultDomain_0&hash=item1c1b6eb3f6#ht_2104wt_999

:biggrin: poor UPS driver who has to deliver THAT


----------



## wicook (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW! Now that's a magnet...just think how big a woofer you could make with that. You could probably get frequencies below 1 Hz...


----------



## ctubbs (Sep 24, 2011)

xxShadowxx said:


> spilperson said:
> 
> 
> > I kept the color chart on my lathe, kept getting knocked off, so I put a fairly strong rare earth magnet on it...it has never moved again. Those things are fantastic for holding up light to not so light loads, and they are cheap on ebay.
> ...



Good thing they drive fiberglass trucks.  Stick that thing to the side of a steel truck and it would be there after the truck rusted away.
Charles


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 25, 2011)

you could hang the lathe from the ceiling with that thing.


----------



## turn4fun (Sep 25, 2011)

I too have been putting sharpie marks down the edges of the 9 micromesh pads I use.  I use a black sharpie on the first 4 pads and a red sharpie on the last 5 pads.  I draw closely spaced vertical lines where | = 1, || = 2, ||| =3, etc.  The first 4 pads are labeled 1,2,3,4 in black and the last 5 pads are labeled 1,2,3,4,5 in red.  I also label all 4 sides of each pad so I can always see the label when I grab a hold of one.  

I don't know why the PSI pads are bleeding colors onto the wood.  I've used several sets of these pads that I gotten from Woodcraft and never had any of them bleed.  But I dry-polish wooden blanks because water uaually raises the grain.  I wet-polish when I'm using non-wood blanks.. Larry


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 25, 2011)

spilperson said:


> I kept the color chart on my lathe, kept getting knocked off, so I put a fairly strong rare earth magnet on it...it has never moved again. Those things are fantastic for holding up light to not so light loads, and they are cheap on ebay.
> 
> Frank


Eight hundred frigging dollars for a magnet????


----------



## lpierce65 (Mar 13, 2019)

*Micro mesh color chart*

Some how ive managed to lose my color chart for my micromesh pads any body able to send me the colors and grits or scan theirs  and email it ive did a search onh here no results unless it by another name on here


----------



## LouCee (Mar 13, 2019)

Is this what you need?


----------



## lpierce65 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yes thank you very much.. now i see ive lost a pad as well  only have 8  now


----------



## Gary Beasley (Mar 13, 2019)

First thing I do with a new pack is to mark the pads with a permanent marker so I can keep track of what is what.


----------

